# Join Masons in Jordan



## Osamazx

Hi Guys,

Thanks for Accepting me as member here.

I am From Jordan - Amman and I would like to Join the Mason Team In Jordan - Amman and i sent an email to Scotland because this is what i found in my research online, most of the guys indicate to the same things which is sending an email to Scotland team , i sent it before 1 month asking for Jordan Lodge Location But with no reply till this moment.

Can you please help me guys ?


----------



## Warrior1256

So you are already a Freemason?


----------



## Osamazx

Warrior1256 said:


> So you are already a Freemason?



No , i am trying to find out how ?


----------



## Elexir

Osamazx said:


> No , i am trying to find out how ?



Try mailing again or maybe contact the GL of Scotland on facebook https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=180090088743247 ,I belive they are discret about their lodges in Jordan due to the political climate.


----------



## Osamazx

Elexir said:


> Try mailing again or maybe contact the GL of Scotland on facebook https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=180090088743247 ,I belive they are discret about their lodges in Jordan due to the political climate.



Thank you , I will try this and keep you updated.


----------



## dfreybur

Many Muslim majority countries ban Masonic membership, so those countries that allow Masonic membership tend to be very circumspect about admitting local citizens.  This means letters to a remote country are nice but are unlikely to move you forward.

Meet a local Mason.  Earn his trust.  Ask him to sponsor you.  That's the path in countries where members are circumspect.  Knowing when and where the local lodge meets is a good starting point for figuring out who to befriend.


----------



## Osamazx

dfreybur said:


> Many Muslim majority countries ban Masonic membership, so those countries that allow Masonic membership tend to be very circumspect about admitting local citizens.  This means letters to a remote country are nice but are unlikely to move you forward.
> 
> Meet a local Mason.  Earn his trust.  Ask him to sponsor you.  That's the path in countries where members are circumspect.  Knowing when and where the local lodge meets is a good starting point for figuring out who to befriend.



@dfreybur  i wish if it's easy like you are saying


----------



## dfreybur

Osamazx said:


> @dfreybur  i wish if it's easy like you are saying



I did not say it's easy.  I said it's simple.  Simple and easy are NOT the same.  Consider this example -  Here is a pick axe.  Here is a mountain.  Please move the mountain ten meters north.  Simple in form of request and form of execution.  Difficult not easy in execution.

Find a member.  That part is simple but not easy.  Earn his confidence.  Again simple but not easy.  Ask for a signed petition.


----------



## Osamazx

@dfreybur thank you very much i guess this is the best way


----------



## TheThumbPuppy

Probably you won't be able to do that. 

You can read "Freemasonry in Jordan" on page 15 an 16 of https://linfordresearch.info/fordownload/World of Fmy/Nairn Middle East.pdf


----------



## JJ_1011

Yes he can


----------



## coachn

JJ_1011 said:


> Yes he can


----------



## Southern eagle

Osamazx said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thanks for Accepting me as member here.
> 
> I am From Jordan - Amman and I would like to Join the Mason Team In Jordan - Amman and i sent an email to Scotland because this is what i found in my research online, most of the guys indicate to the same things which is sending an email to Scotland team , i sent it before 1 month asking for Jordan Lodge Location But with no reply till this moment.
> 
> Can you please help me guys ?


Send me your mobile number and I'll contact you


----------



## Winter

Southern eagle said:


> Send me your mobile number and I'll contact you


Osamazx, be very careful about giving your contact info to anyone you meet online.  The user Southern Eagle is not known here and they appear to have made just one post, to ask for your mobile number which is highly suspicious.


----------



## coachn

Winter said:


> Osamazx, be very careful about giving your contact info to anyone you meet online.  The user Southern Eagle is not known here and they appear to have made just one post, to ask for your mobile number which is highly suspicious.


He did the same thing to me, exact same words, back channel through this website's messenger.


----------



## Winter

coachn said:


> He did the same thing to me, exact same words, back channel through this website's messenger.


Not a red flag at all! LoL

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayman Rawashedeh

Greetings,

I am Ayman Rawashedeh and would like to attend.

Here is my phone number:
0796332877

Thank you and be well,


----------



## Elexir

Ayman Rawashedeh said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I am Ayman Rawashedeh and would like to attend.
> 
> Here is my phone number:
> 0796332877
> 
> Thank you and be well,



By giving out your number there is a good change you will be scammed. Please delete your number for your own sake. Any serious mason can contact you through pm on this site.


----------



## Ayman Rawashedeh

Ok


----------



## Baha125

هل يوجد نوادي بالاردن


----------



## Baha125

Is there a hostel to join a god inside Jordan?


----------

